# first year with a boat



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

So I just picked up a small flat bottom duck hunting boat with a short shaft motor (not a mud motor). I know this will get me to some good places in shallows but I also know I can easily become a statistic if I don't learn a little in advance. So to prevent that and to maybe help keep me from pissing off all you veteran waterfowlers, I have a few questions. 
1. What areas of Farmington bay should I absolutely stay away from?
2 any advice on some good areas I should try?
3 any non common sense (yes I have it) courtesys I should be aware of?

Your advice is greatly appreciated, this will be only my second year duck hunting so no advice is too small! 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a lot of areas you can run with an outboard and there are a lot of areas you won't be able to. The biggest challenge you will have during the early part of the season is vegetation wrapping around your prop. I see a lot of outboards running down Turpin following the foot bridges. Unit 1 and Unit 2 are fairly deep until you get closer to the East side. If you go out on the Turpin Unit anywhere between bridge 4 and 6 the South end gets shallow quick. DO NOT try to run this with your outboard. I have seen boats with mudmotors stuck in this area. I have also towed many boats with blown outboards from that area. 4 miles is a long way to paddle so avoid this area. 
If you plan on boating in the dark get some navigation lights. Too many guys not using them, and it sucks when boats collide. Make sure you have all the safety gear (life jackets, paddle, whistle, bale bucket, etc.) you will probably get checked at some point, and they won't let you launch without this stuff. Also make sure your boat is registered. 
Again, there will be a lot of pond weed out there that can wrap around your prop and cause problems, so be careful of that.
You won't get through this with an outboard. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/94370-water-conditions-ogden-bay.html


----------



## elitewaterfowl (Sep 5, 2014)

Make sure that you have a paddle in the boat, we use a break down paddle. One of the places we hunt has a channel that is maybe 4-5 feet wide and sometimes we get stuck in the phrag. The paddle helps SO much when we are getting out of there, so i would recommend it!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Make sure you get the mud motor help line number in your phone


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

elitewaterfowl said:


> Make sure that you have a paddle in the boat, we use a break down paddle. One of the places we hunt has a channel that is maybe 4-5 feet wide and sometimes we get stuck in the phrag. The paddle helps SO much when we are getting out of there, so i would recommend it!


Um one paddle is useless, have at least two. I remember once when my dad and brother were hunting and the outboard broke down. They had to paddle back about 5 miles. About 1/3 of the way back my brother broke the paddle. Dad was pissed and said (and I quote verbatim) "we have about as much a chance of finding a paddle out here as flying out on a jet plane". A couple of minute later my brother spotted a paddle floating up against the bushes and they were able to get over to it and paddle until another hunter towed them the rest of the way. I always kept at least 2 paddles in my boat and often times 3. Also if your motor uses shear pins, keep a few of those with a few cotter keys, spare prop and spare prop nut. I won't go into any details about changing a sheared pin and dropping the prop into 10 feet of ice cold water.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> If you plan on boating in the dark get some navigation lights. Too many guys not using them, and it sucks when boats collide. Make sure you have all the safety gear (life jackets, paddle, whistle, bale bucket, etc.) you will probably get checked at some point, and they won't let you launch without this stuff. Also make sure your boat is registered.
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/94370-water-conditions-ogden-bay.html


This is some GREAT advice. If you don't have lights the DWR officers at the ramp on opening morning won't let you leave the ramp until sunrise. And they have to be the coast guard standard red and green on the front, white on the back. We found out the hard way about 10 years ago on my first boat trip. However, they will let you get away with 3 flashlights, one wrapped in red saran wrap, one in green and a white unwrapped one on the back! (it was the closest thing we could come up with at 4 am from walmart) The other piece of advice is take your boat out before opening day and practice loading and unloading it so you can safely and quickly get in the water on game day. There's nothing that stresses you out or causes more grumbling than the line of 200 other boats behind you waiting for their chance at the ramp.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

@Fowlmouth - Thanks for the location info and the vegetation advice! i walked alot of that area last year so i am sort of familiar with it (as much as you can be from walking the dikes anyways). 

@ All - thanks for your input- I do have AN ore (guess i will be getting another before launch), have red/green for the front and a little white for the back but i do plan on launching in the dark so i plan on getting some form of a mounted light system for the front. The boat is just a little 14' Aluminum 3 seater so not trying to get too fancy!( LOW BUDGET! haha). I did just grab a bail bucket this morning, and i have, whistle, vests and float cushions. Also thanks for the Idea of launching in advance, i will definitely be doing that sometime in the next week. Can I launch and Scout in Farmington Bay now, or is it closed until the opener? 

*Side Note* If anyone reading this is interested in going out with me, I am getting my wife into duck hunting but other then that I dont have a hunting partner. Last year a couple guys from the forum helped me out so would love to pay it forward and would love to learn more from some experienced hunters that may just not have a boat. feel free to PM me or just message me on this thread!

Again thanks all for your advice and any possible future help!!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

One thing that was not brought up and is just as important as what was said. Outboards are water cooled. ALWAYS keep an eye on the stream of water coming out the back of your outboard. all the debris in the swamp will keep you lifting the tail section cleaning the inlet which is right down by the prop on the lower unit. 
here is a picture link:
http://www.leeroysramblings.com/OB%20images/93water_intake.JPG


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

@fish-n-fool - Thank you very much! I was a aware of the motor being watercooled but didnt think that much about checking that inlet. Thanks for bringing that to my attention, you probably just saved me from burning up a motor!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NateJ said:


> @fish-n-fool - Thank you very much! I was a aware of the motor being watercooled but didnt think that much about checking that inlet. Thanks for bringing that to my attention, you probably just saved me from burning up a motor!


 Yep, the outboard guys I have towed in all had that problem. You should be fine in the deeper channels, but if you get out in the shallow muddy areas or other areas with a lot of duck weed you will clog it for sure. 
I did see a ski boat out on Turpin opening weekend last year. :shock: True story! Over the years I have seen a few jet boats out duck hunting too, and they all had problems with sucking weeds in the jet.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

finally got rid of the canoe and got a boat as well. It isnt much, but a couple of you were kind enough to take me along with you as well, so if anyone's looking to get off the dike sometime shoot me a pm.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Nate, avoid using ethanol enriched gas, it will cause nothing but problems for your motor. There are additives that you can use, but for the hassle I'd recommend using premium gas.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

D. D f cvbIa a


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

sorry to piggy back your thread, but I also bought a bout two days ago and all this advice has been amazing. however I have one question for anyone: im also trying to stay on a budget, so where can you get the red/green travel lights, cheap?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Wal-Mart they have those clamp on light for like 15or20 bucks for your boat


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

richard rouleau said:


> Wal-Mart they have those clamp on light for like 15or20 bucks for your boat


+1 buy the clamp on LED lights they will last you all season on one set of batteries. They are very bright also you can read through the positive reveiws on this page.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Attwood-Portable-Navigation-Light-Kit/19767369


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

thanks @fish-n-fool! just ordered a set! also do y'all use just flashlights or what to actually see where you're going? i know that sounds like a dumb question, but i didn't know if a head mounted flashlight will do or if i needed boat mountable lights or what?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> thanks @fish-n-fool! just ordered a set! also do y'all use just flashlights or what to actually see where you're going? i know that sounds like a dumb question, but i didn't know if a head mounted flashlight will do or if i needed boat mountable lights or what?


 Most guys run 55 watt halogens or LED light bars. Yes you can get away with a hand held LED or spotlight.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most guys run 55 watt halogens or LED light bars. Yes you can get away with a hand held LED or spotlight.


I have always used the 55 watt cheap lights. But I have found a really brite head lamp works great. It helps to locate a spot hands free. I use one from fenix that is 800 lumen works great


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Well took the boat out to FB today, ran out the Turpin unit to bridge #4. Running an outboard in the sludge is slow going, especially since I'm only pushing 2.5hp. Couldn't run the motor all the way out from the "canal" area out to the reeds (headed basically due south from the foot bridge. Had to row the last 150yards or so. The foliage on top of the water was making me shut down every 5 min or so to clean the inlet, just like earlier advice. I had to clean it out probably 10 times on this short trip. So a few things learned for sure and hopefully I don't get run over opening morning as I will be the slow guy. Haha. I ordered 2100 lumens spot/flood lights for the bow to see where im going, figured for $40 that was a good investment. Thanks everyone for the advice. if anyone is looking to sell an old mud motor for cheap let me know! Have some pics but cant post from my phone so will have to later from home.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Also, if anyone is looking to go out opening morning let me know, I have an open seat or 2 as I am going alone at this point. PM me, I plan on going early as it took me about 30 min just to get out as far as I di. Haha let me know!! 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here are a couple motors. They will be faster than the 2.5 hp
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27929297&cat=&lpid=&search=beavertail motor&ad_cid=2
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=30520515&cat=&lpid=&search=mayhem&ad_cid=3


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't worry Nate I'll be just as slow...


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

NateJ said:


> So I just picked up a small flat bottom duck hunting boat with a short shaft motor (not a mud motor). I know this will get me to some good places in shallows but I also know I can easily become a statistic if I don't learn a little in advance. So to prevent that and to maybe help keep me from pissing off all you veteran waterfowlers, I have a few questions.
> 1. What areas of Farmington bay should I absolutely stay away from?
> 2 any advice on some good areas I should try?
> 3 any non common sense (yes I have it) courtesys I should be aware of?
> ...


Don't worry about setting up next to somone else with a boat, you can never be too close. MM guys love the company too.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats on the boat Nate we'll have to make another trip out.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

In cutler i always hunt up current from where i launch , and have good oars .


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

NateJ said:


> Well took the boat out to FB today, ran out the Turpin unit to bridge #4. Running an outboard in the sludge is slow going, especially since I'm only pushing 2.5hp. Couldn't run the motor all the way out from the "canal" area out to the reeds (headed basically due south from the foot bridge. Had to row the last 150yards or so. The foliage on top of the water was making me shut down every 5 min or so to clean the inlet, just like earlier advice. I had to clean it out probably 10 times on this short trip. So a few things learned for sure and hopefully I don't get run over opening morning as I will be the slow guy. Haha. I ordered 2100 lumens spot/flood lights for the bow to see where im going, figured for $40 that was a good investment. Thanks everyone for the advice. if anyone is looking to sell an old mud motor for cheap let me know! Have some pics but cant post from my phone so will have to later from home.


 I got. A spare mud motor I would sell. 16hp go devil $1400


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

RobK said:


> In cutler i always hunt up current from where i launch , and have good oars .


when there's water in that tub ...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

NateJ said:


> Well took the boat out to FB today, ran out the Turpin unit to bridge #4. Running an outboard in the sludge is slow going, especially since I'm only pushing 2.5hp. Couldn't run the motor all the way out from the "canal" area out to the reeds (headed basically due south from the foot bridge. Had to row the last 150yards or so. The foliage on top of the water was making me shut down every 5 min or so to clean the inlet, just like earlier advice. I had to clean it out probably 10 times on this short trip. So a few things learned for sure and hopefully I don't get run over opening morning as I will be the slow guy. Haha. I ordered 2100 lumens spot/flood lights for the bow to see where im going, figured for $40 that was a good investment. Thanks everyone for the advice. if anyone is looking to sell an old mud motor for cheap let me know! Have some pics but cant post from my phone so will have to later from home.


Being slow isnt a bad thing per say, but with that in mind, be sure to put some sort of reflector or small light source other than gree/red on the rear end of that boat. In times while you are picking your way through -said- channel, waterway, its surprisingly easy to get run up on very quickly eveny by the rigs that arent built for speed. The red/white reflector tape would be a decent choice for you. Its easy to cut to your desired shape, and just as easy to remove later if you choose. Carry a small gallon or so sized tank of the NON-E85 fuel for use in only an emergency, plenty of life jackets for you rig, and one spare JIC. Make it an annual event to go through everything on that boat with a fine tooth comb, the finer the tooth for the more extreem type conditions. Change fuel line every two years regardless of if it "looks" bad, pinholes in these lines can be an annoying pain in the butt. Pop for the good fuel line with a primer bulb, like pinholes can just appear, fuel pumps go bad at a moments notice sometimes. Check your trailer bearings for play once a year and make sure to re-air (to spec's) your tires after the cold hits. Have a length of 50' floating-bright colored tow rope handy... Getting set up on/closely by others inst anything new, get used to it. The more courteous among us will respect your space and move on, but with the others not so much, maybe ask if they would like to team up and combine decoy spreads? ive had some bad mornings turn into good hunts this way at times. Other times, not so much.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Jmgardner said:


> thanks @fish-n-fool! just ordered a set! also do y'all use just flashlights or what to actually see where you're going? i know that sounds like a dumb question, but i didn't know if a head mounted flashlight will do or if i needed boat mountable lights or what?


I use a bright LED hand held light. and a good head lamp along with the running lights. I got one of these this year and it will reach out and touch you at 250 yrds no problem.

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/wic...redator-hog-night-hunting-headlamp-white-led/


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

If I could throw in my two cents it would be invest in a collapsible push pole like this one: 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Rich...tt=push+pole&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Also I know people have already mentioned it but buy only high octane gas and on top of that put a fuel treatment in it. I have found that a half ounce per gallon of Lucas gas treatment does the trick. All year last year I fought a gummed up carb from this crap they are putting in the gas. This might sound a bit CDO (OCD in alphabetical order,cause how else should it be) but I went as far as draining and putting new gas in before every trip. 
Good luck on the water and we'll see ya out there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ WH,

I was having the same issue a few years ago. Ever since i started adding an ounce or two per five Gal of Seafoam to the E-gas, the gumming problems quit. That, and changing my fuel filter two to three times a year (depending on use) has helped also.


----------

